# Keystone/outback Folding Table - Where To Buy?



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I could use another folding table to carry with us to set up for food, grill, toaster oven ect..... We have one that came with the 26KBRS that
stores in aluminum channels at the top of the pass through storage area in the front of the trailer. Looking at the aluminum channels it appears 
to me that I might be able to fit another table on top of my oriiginal and have them both fit in these channels.

I didn't measure my table yet, but I'm guessing it's about 28" by about 4 foot or so. I would need another table that was an exact match to the one
that I currently have to fit in those channels.

Has anyone tried this? Any ideas on where to pick up the exact same table? Do all the Outbacks come with the same size table?

I can always call the stealership but thought I would check with the experts here first.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry, I don't know where to get a matching table, but if it helps, Costco sell the bigger folding tables at a very low price. They are very sturdy and light. We store ours on our Queen bed during travel.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sorry, I don't know where to get a matching table, but if it helps, Costco sell the bigger folding tables at a very low price. They are very sturdy and light. We store ours on our Queen bed during travel.


I always wondered if one of those would fit underneath. It seems like you could easily put the 6 foor table under there instead of just the 4 footer.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sorry, I don't know where to get a matching table, but if it helps, Costco sell the bigger folding tables at a very low price. They are very sturdy and light. We store ours on our Queen bed during travel.


I saw the ones at Costco and they are good quality, but they are "thicker" than the Outback table and I would not be able to stack the Costco one on top and
have them both fit in the chanels. Good thought though, and I never thought about storing it on the bed. Still want to check out the second exact same table before I go to plan B.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Our table basically becomes the drinking station. Not just a bar...kids drinks are here too. One cooler is dedicated soley to ice. Having a nice Jack/Coke on the 5th day of camping is great....keeping ice in remote locations is key. The closest store is about 30-40 minutes away.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I will camp with you any time!!







I tend to run out of ice..........


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Did I miss something? Do all Outbacks come with a folding table?








I have a 2008 31rqs and mine did not come with a folding table.

--Greg


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

folsom_five said:


> Did I miss something? Do all Outbacks come with a folding table?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My 2007 26KBRS did.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

folsom_five said:


> Did I miss something? Do all Outbacks come with a folding table?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of them have the table...some have the coffin. I prefer the coffin.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Did I miss something? Do all Outbacks come with a folding table?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of them have the table...some have the coffin. I prefer the coffin.
[/quote]
Not sure what the coffin is...

Could this be a difference between the standard Outback and Sydney edition?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

folsom_five said:


> Not sure what the coffin is...
> 
> Could this be a difference between the standard Outback and Sydney edition?


Sorry...the coffin (as it has been called) is the slide out drawer in the front of the Outback. I run the entire width of the Outback and can be accessed from either side. I love mine...other don't.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Not sure what the coffin is...
> 
> Could this be a difference between the standard Outback and Sydney edition?


Sorry...the coffin (as it has been called) is the slide out drawer in the front of the Outback. I run the entire width of the Outback and can be accessed from either side. I love mine...other don't.
[/quote]

Thanks Jim. No table or coffin in my Sydney Outback. I'm going to assume that the Sydney versions do not have these (unless someone tells me otherwise).
I am thinking of adding a sliding tray to my front compartment. I love that idea.

Sorry, I will stop hijacking this thread now.









--Greg


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

folsom_five said:


> Thanks Jim. No table or coffin in my Sydney Outback. I'm going to assume that the Sydney versions do not have these (unless someone tells me otherwise).
> I am thinking of adding a sliding tray to my front compartment. I love that idea.
> 
> Sorry, I will stop hijacking this thread now.
> ...


I'd start a new thread and see if anyone want to get rid of theirs. I remember a while back there were a few people that removed their "coffin" and asked if members wanted it.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Our table basically becomes the drinking station. Not just a bar...kids drinks are here too. One cooler is dedicated soley to ice. Having a nice Jack/Coke on the 5th day of camping is great....keeping ice in remote locations is key. The closest store is about 30-40 minutes away.


Hey Jim, is the Jameson a backup for the Jack or for when your just ready for the good stuff (straight up of course).









Brad


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

We have an Ollie's here that sell the very same table, I got with my 08. I think it was under 30.00. If you have one there maybe they still have some. If not come to PA and get one. Good luck.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I copied Keysones idea and added a table to my fiver


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bradnjess said:


> Hey Jim, is the Jameson a backup for the Jack or for when your just ready for the good stuff (straight up of course).


I like them both equally.....as you can see from the basically dead 1/2 of Jack, he was the flavor the night before. I believe we moved on the Jameson the next night. Nice to have options....









...and you guys thought "dry" camping was hard! Just need the right stuff to make it like home.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

4campers said:


> We have an Ollie's here that sell the very same table, I got with my 08. I think it was under 30.00. If you have one there maybe they still have some. If not come to PA and get one. Good luck.


Thanks! I found a couple not too far from me and will check it out. I called the dealer yesterday afternoon and they told me it would be $84.00 plus
shipping. I'm not paying well over a hundred dollars for another table.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Did I miss something? Do all Outbacks come with a folding table?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of them have the table...some have the coffin. I prefer the coffin.
[/quote]

They stopped putting the tables in at some point. I was told it was to keep costs down.
Didn't get the "coffin" either...








Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Eagleeyes said:


> They stopped putting the tables in at some point. I was told it was to keep costs down.
> Didn't get the "coffin" either...
> 
> 
> ...


Bummer....people are now paying more for less.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hey Jim, is the Jameson a backup for the Jack or for when your just ready for the good stuff (straight up of course).


I like them both equally.....as you can see from the basically dead 1/2 of Jack, he was the flavor the night before. I believe we moved on the Jameson the next night. Nice to have options....









...and you guys thought "dry" camping was hard! Just need the right stuff to make it like home.
[/quote]

Hmmm....not so dry after all, huh?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Eagleeyes said:


> Hmmm....not so dry after all, huh?


You don't need power/water/sewer/cable to enjoy a nice cold Jack/Coke around the campfire.


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

Our 26RS came with a table, but the dealer folks told me that Keystone isn't including them on either some or all models anymore, I can't remember which.

We just pulled it out of the box and I thought I'd post that it's a SAMPSONITE brand, which may help for those trying to locate one. I'm not sure if there's a model on the table itself, but the box has Sampsonite all over it. We might still have it if John didn't put the box out for the recycling on Fri. IF we still have it and there's a model number, I'll add it to this post.

Lynne


----------

